# VOTE Ladies Only Section YES or NO or Lets get back to bashing ********



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I realize this poll means nothing but why not vote?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm RNPrepper, another feller is needing a hug!

I'm not gonna do it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One guess as to who voted to stop this divisive nonsense and get back to bashing some muslimes?:icon_smile:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh boy...:icon_surprised:


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Slippy said:


> One guess as to who voted to stop this divisive nonsense and get back to bashing some muslimes?:icon_smile:


I'll stand with you.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They start separating the boys and girls from the beginning. Then later on they are expected to put up with each other.

But anyways i have to let Muhammed know that the icee machine doesn't work. And that i would like a full refund.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Bahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhaha!!!!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Which part are we laughing at?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

In the immortal words of the late Rodney King "can't we all just get along?".


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> In the immortal words of the late Rodney King "can't we all just get along?".


Thats what im sayin, im not understanding why we have to be segregated. I honestly dont care if they want their own slumber party section, but if im not invited over, then i dont want to see it. My .02 take it for what its worth...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Turtle smut.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Making rules you can't enforce is kinda goofy. Who's to say what sex a poster is? It's not like anyone had to show ID. 

I'm very very mildly against the idea of a woman only section, just on principal, but if it makes them happy, it's fine by me.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Muhammad is still arguing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Looking good for a ******* bashing section. 
Yippeee Kayyaaa!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Is this seriously even going to be an issue?
(Again?)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Is this seriously even going to be an issue?
> (Again?)
> 
> View attachment 9462


Yes, sadly.

Sarge started a thread earlier and some folks jumped in so I figured I start a poll since everyone loves to talk about these private sections.

Hell, who am I kidding, I just want to bash some ********.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


>


If I had a pic of my turtles on my phone I'd post it. Maybe when I get home.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy, bashing mooselimbs has gotten too easy. There no sport in it any more.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> Sloppy, bashing mooselimbs has gotten too easy. There no sport in it any more.


He called you Sloppy.....heh heh heh.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Careful Slippy. If you question the Mods in any way, you will earn your B.B.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> He called you Sloppy.....heh heh heh.


He's seen me drunk before...:icon_smile::very_drunk:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> He's seen me drunk before...:icon_smile::very_drunk:


So he sees you everyday then.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> So he sees you everyday then.


You beat me to it you hairy bastard!:icon_smile:


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

It was nice that the poll is not secret, I would hate for people to not know how everyone voted. Lol


----------



## Tachammer73 (Jul 12, 2014)

Honestly don't really care one way or the other but can't we bash ******** in any thread we want??? This is still America right?? f'em anyway !, and tell moosehamid to get the damn iceee machine working!! Lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Tachammer73 said:


> Honestly don't really care one way or the other but can't we bash ******** in any thread we want??? This is still America right?? f'em anyway !, and tell moosehamid to get the damn iceee machine working!! Lol


Hell Yeah!
That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Recently many of our Elected Officials have pointed out that elections have consequences. Polls close soon! :icon_smile:

*View Poll Results: Do you want a Ladies Only Section*

Voters21. You have already voted on this poll 
*This poll will close on 01-24-2015 at 12:14 PM*


 YES I want and NEED a Ladies Only Section to keep the nasty man types out of my bidness

4 19.05% 
 NO

5 23.81% 
 _Quit Wasting My Time and Lets get back to Trashing ********!_

12 57.14%


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I couldn't give a rats ass about the ladies having their own forum, it doesnt effect me in any way, I do get a kick out of all the guys who have their panties in a bunch over it. Kinda reminds me of preschool.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Because I said I would here are the pics of one of my turtles.

One is Gamera flying and the other is him when he was attacked by Predator.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Because I said I would here are the pics of one of my turtles.
> 
> One is Gamera flying and the other is him when he was attacked by Predator.
> 
> ...


Gamera is a good flyer and those bricks behind Predator are freakin' humongous. :icon_smile:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My pet turtle drowned or something similar. On the subject of pets, why not just go for the dog or cat. Stop flushing gold fish, gold fish murder.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

James m said:


> My pet turtle drowned or something similar. On the subject of pets, why not just go for the dog or cat. Stop flushing gold fish, gold fish murder.


You're flagged!!!!!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Gamera is a good flyer and those bricks behind Predator are freakin' humongous. :icon_smile:


I don't mess around with my bricks. I'm keepin' mofo's out!

@James- Got 2 dogs as well. But the turtles are the ones to watch out for. They're sneaky sobs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hang in there Gamera, The Beaz is coming to save you from Predator!

View attachment 9469


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a pet turtle-monkey.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Turtles and goldfish are too easy :icon_wink:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What? Fish are not easy, if they live longer than a few days you have to clean the poop from the bottom. Its usually mixed in with rocks. Nemo needs heated water cause he can't stand the cold.

Flagged?


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

James m said:


> What? Fish are not easy, if they live longer than a few days you have to clean the poop from the bottom. Its usually mixed in with rocks. Nemo needs heated water cause he can't stand the cold.
> 
> Flagged?


Lol,um yea,my baby right there requires daily maintenance.I like to think of it as a 65 gallon life support system,lol.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

James m said:


> Flagged?


*****


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sharkbait said:


> Turtles and goldfish are too easy :icon_wink:


That is an awesome tank! I had a tropical tank for about 5 years and it was work. I can only imagine what all goes into a reef tank like that!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> He called you Sloppy.....heh heh heh.


The iPad keyboard just doesn't like me. I did change it when I noticed!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> The iPad keyboard just doesn't like me. I did change it when I noticed!


Nope. He is now known forever as Sloppy in my book!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> I have a pet turtle-monkey.
> View attachment 9471


Remember folks, never flush toxic sludge down the drain.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> I have a pet turtle-monkey.
> View attachment 9471


Tastes like chicken?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Lots of hot sauce, lots and lots of hot sauce.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lmao


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Nothing to see here, please keep moving!


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

i really hope bashing ******** isnt what i think it means


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The results of the Poll are in and I had to crack up when I saw them.

Overwhelmingly the majority who voted felt like me, Quit Wasting My Time Jaggin' About A Ladies Only Section and Let's Get Back to Bashing Some ********; 59% and all who voted for that were men

Second, with 22% of the vote were those who voted NO to a Ladies Only Section. 1 vote was from a female, the rest were male.

And bringing up the rear with 19% of the vote were those who voted YES to a Ladies Only Section. They felt like they not only wanted but needed a Ladies Only Section to keep the nasty man types out of their bidness. All who voted for this were men, which I felt was somewhat strange yey hilarious. No Ladies voted for a Ladies Only Section and only 1 lady voted in the entire poll.

Elections have consequences, the people have spoken...now get back to jackin' some ********.

Thanks
Slippy:icon_smile:


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It is not a clean poll and you know it.
The questions were a juvenile joke too mentally insulting to answer to grown adults
Put up a right, grown up poll because putting up a "Democrat example" doesn't count.
There was no "I'm a little too old to be a locker room joke and pull girls hair. Leave them alone." Or more people would have voted....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

oddapple said:


> It is not a clean poll and you know it.
> The questions were a juvenile joke too mentally insulting to answer to grown adults
> Put up a right, grown up poll because putting up a "Democrat example" doesn't count.
> There was no "I'm a little too old to be a locker room joke and pull girls hair. Leave them alone." Or more people would have voted....


I rarely disagree with you oddapple, your wisdom is rivaled by few if any. But the people have spoken. Please respect the poll, only a few men like the Ladies Only section and none of the Ladies want or care. They also seem to not want to bash ******** but that's a discussion for later. As far as you and I, kindred souls we are, it is time for us to get back to bashin' some ******** please.

Thanks, your friend Slippy :icon_smile:


----------

